# Is this the correst method of lollipopping? (pictures)



## macab24 (Apr 19, 2008)

Title pretty much says it all, i wanted my plant to have just one main cola have i done this correctly or is there still too much left on the plant??

(sorry if the picture isnt clear)


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 19, 2008)

macab24 said:


> Title pretty much says it all, i wanted my plant to have just one main cola have i done this correctly or is there still too much left on the plant??
> 
> (sorry if the picture isnt clear)


Wait until you see the cola actually form before you go hacking your plant, 3-4 weeks into flower on an 8 weeks strain is about right.


----------



## jbreeze (Apr 20, 2008)

that will work for now but when you hit 12/12 the plant will probably at least double in size, so you will have more side branching than you might want once all that new growth comes in. Then you can trim a little more but it will delay your harvest time by either a few days, a week, etc depending on how much trimming you do once the plant has gone into the flowering state..good luck..healthy lookin plant


----------

